
Show HN: Neural-fortran – A parallel neural net microframework - milancurcic
https://github.com/modern-fortran/neural-fortran
======
milancurcic
Author here: neural-fortran is a parallel microframework for building and
training fully-connected neural nets of arbitrary shape and size. This is the
companion code to the Chapter 6 of my book with Manning
([https://www.manning.com/books/modern-
fortran](https://www.manning.com/books/modern-fortran)) in which I explain
Fortran derived types and collective subroutines.

neural-fortran may be interesting to Fortran programmers who want to learn how
to implement a neural net (I think I did!), or for machine learning
practitioners interested in learning more about Fortran.

This is currently a proof-of-concept, but may have potential for use in
production. I don't know how fast it is, but it's about 3 times as fast as
Michael Nielsen's numpy implementation which I used as reference during
development.

Comments and questions are very welcome!

~~~
TheRealKing
great interesting work. Thanks for sharing!

